# How much approximatley does it cost to screen print a 1 colour tee



## George Best (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys . I will be buying a 5 liter container of plastisol maxopake white ink (£46) and i will be screen printing single colour slogans tees 

Can anyone advise me of the approx cost of printing per tee or apprx how many tees i could print per 5liters of ink .

I know its probably hard to give an exact cost per tee to print or how many i can do but im just trying to get a rough idea of my costs etc 

Thanks


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Probably hundreds... if not thousands. I just mixed up a little less than a quart of burgundy ink and I am half way through a 200 shirt order and it is going to more than get me through it. 

Its really going to come down to the size of the print, but you are also going to loose ink when you switch screens, I don't care how much of it you are able to scrape out of it... your going to loose ink. You are probable going to need to print flash print cure so you are going to be putting down two layers of ink as well. 

Although it does not cost that much to make a screen (if you are using emulsion), and a one color job is the easiest to register. You still have emulsion cost per screen, cost in printing a positive, time it takes to expose the screen dry, tape up the screen, check for pin holes, test print, register, electricity for the flash and ovens. Changing the slogan between every print, plan on losing money in the long run. I would only recommend if its something you are doing for yourself.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

George Best said:


> Hey guys . I will be buying a 5 liter container of plastisol maxopake white ink (£46) and i will be screen printing single colour slogans tees
> 
> Can anyone advise me of the approx cost of printing per tee or apprx how many tees i could print per 5liters of ink .
> 
> ...


I normally just assign $.08 per print...some will use less and some will use more.

Here is a file that will help you estimate the amount of shirts you can do:


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

Best way is to weigh a blank shirt, then weigh the shirt after you have imprinted it. Figure out the weight of 5 liters of that particular ink, and divide the weight of 5 liters by the weight of the ink on the shirt. That will give you an accurate price per imprint. That said, unless you are doing alot of volume and doing so at tiny margins like a contract shop, worrying about ink costs is pretty pointless.


----------



## George Best (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help , the chart i downloaded explained everything brilliantly . cheers


----------

